# My Brandtii



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

what do u guys think?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

gorgeous, hope to pick him up soon!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

Should i sell it or no? damn


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats a great looking fish


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

well, i would buy it very nice fish.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Dude, thats an awesome look'n fish.







Even if you chew its food for it, that thing just looks mean.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> Should i sell it or no? damn










that is a buetiful specimen


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

That brandti is looking really good


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

That is a beautiful fish... is he living up to his 'aggressive reputation' ?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

that brandtii is AWESOME.

How is his temperment?


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Great.... give him to me now! or I will shot you!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice Brantii!!


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

nice fish..


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

the guy is a fucken pig!!!! one daY he ate 3 exos and 4 feeders in about 2 hrs. Whatching him







case the exos was fun


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Flawless specimen...you should keep it :nod: !


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Nice fish. You should sell him....to me!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well I am not going to tell you whether you should sell him or not because that is your decision........screw it man don't sell it







he's too nice to let go :nod: .

Joe


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i am realy thinking about buying it , pm me first if you decide to, i will drive almost anywere


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

i dont know if anyone noticed but the thing i like most about this brandtii is its anal tail it looks like a phyinx(sp)


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Great profile shot. That thing looks wicked mean


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

get him!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The perfect brandtii.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam Nice B right thea


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

yea i think this guys a keeper


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a great looking fish, I've decided on getting one.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

....i think that a Brandtii must come to Greece..........I LIKE!!!!!


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

they are very nice fish to have!!!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> i dont know if anyone noticed but the thing i like most about this brandtii is its anal tail it looks like a phyinx(sp)


 nice fish! (oh yea, i think i see the pheonix too







)


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

this has the perfect shape as far as brandtii go.. congrats on finding this one


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very beautiful looking Brandit. He looks hella mean :nod:


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

DONT SELL HIM. WAY TOO COOL.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

VERY NICE!


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> i dont know if anyone noticed but the thing i like most about this brandtii is its anal tail it looks like a phyinx(sp)
> [snapback]443959[/snapback]​












Impressive :nod:


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Id do anything to have a Brandtii, lucky man.

Nice fish btw


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

ive just realised, this is an ancient thread

dear oh dear


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hughie said:


> ive just realised, this is an ancient thread
> 
> dear oh dear
> [snapback]910312[/snapback]​










dam very old

why bring up such an old thread


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Thats a bombass specimen u got there.








Don't sell it.
Way to beautifull


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

:bowdown;


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

AWESOME FISH?!?!!?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

did you get that from Kouma?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

keep that fish man way too nice


----------



## RhomBeusBoi (Feb 1, 2004)

SELL IT TO ME!!
WHERE YOU LOCATED? PLEASE SEND ME A PM! THANKS


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

This thread is from APRIL 2004! It has been a year since this thread started, what a resurrection. I must say though, that is one hell of a specimen!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sah weeeeeeeet!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

that fish looks mint!


----------

